# Puppy vs Adult pics



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

Post your puppy and adult pics and show us how much they have grown!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

At what age are they an adult? Ranger is less than 2 years so I guess he's a teen-ager


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Bi-color - Katsu at 4 months and 16 months - she was my "Christmas puppy"


Sable - Steel at 8 weeks and 5 months. I've already been informed he'll get uglier before he gets prettier :grin2:


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

@Katsugsd they’re *both* beautiful!


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR (Dec 7, 2018)

Arathorn II, I meant puppy (like when you got the puppy) vs. now pictures, just to see how they have grown. They don't have to be an adult.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Ranger


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

Layla and Odin! Don’t have any good pictures of them together. And Odin barley is still long enough for me to ever get a good picture of him. But hope everyone enjoys these! Man, I sure do miss how little they were. But they only get MORE fun with age. They are currently 8 and half months old. Picture are from the day we brought them home at 8 weeks. Layla is the one with floppy ears in the baby pictures. Odin has the white patch on his chest and ears up in all puppy pics. I just rebel’s uploaded allnmt good pictures onto my laptop. Only ones I could find on my phone!


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

Frannie as a puppy and now at 6 years of age. First attempt at putting any photos on here so hopefully this works.


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

Judah as a puppy and now as a 3 year old. He's a full littermate to Frannie (repeat breeding) so almost exactly 3 years apart. He keeps me on my toes!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Mine at 2 months. All the newspapers were my failed attempt on potty training....... Lol. Memories


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

3 months. Ears were already upsy daisy


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

6 months at 45lb. Tiny and skinny. Didn't care. He was healthy, cute and crazy clever


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

1 year at 73lb. When he said he wanted to wear a tutu, I said to him, 'Son, be whoever you wanna be I will love you till the end of my days.'


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Approaching 18 months, 90lb, 26", still intact. Dangerous dog. Swims like a shark. Will do anything for his mummy including kissing her on demand and baby-sitting the nephew.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I see gorgeous-coloured GSDs here!!! ???


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*Pics*

I still cant load up pictures and I dont know why


----------



## Tariq2800 (Jul 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven’t taken any new photos lately so here is Dexter when I picked him up at the airport at 8 weeks and a picture of him at 20 months.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch at 3 years .........and at 3 months.


SuperG


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

8wks to 1 yr! ?


----------



## tangelo (Sep 15, 2018)

Jaeger 8 weeks


----------



## tangelo (Sep 15, 2018)

Jaeger 4 Years


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LB at 7 weeks and then at 4 years. Deja at 7 weeks and then at 9.5. Elena at 7 weeks and then at 7.


----------

